# My Giant dragon bettas just spawned!!



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ok so this will make either the 3rd time I have tried this pair, they are both Giants, or half giants im not sure, daddy is 3.5 inches red dragon HMPK and mommy is a 3.0 inches black and red dragon Halfmoon, they are both quite thick bodied and very hardy, and strong, and they eat twice as much as my other bettas. The first try daddy didnt move the eggs or keep them clean, they fell from the nest, and only a couple hatched and quickly died, either because of bacteria, or because of the water temp. which i didnt realize was 85 degrees plus, maybe they were not all fertilized. Then the second time I tried he ate the eggs, so I am uploading a video of them spawning now on youtube. here is the link to the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOp6v-AbWRU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Lovely fish. Hopefully he does a good job this time! Good luck.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful pair, good luck, and congrats ;p


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, i thinkk there are only about 50-100 eggs, but i am most excited about this spawn, i already have 200+ free swimmiing fry from another spawn, so ii am going to be one busy bee if these eggs survive.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Your female look more like a short tail then a long tail
But I can be wrong tho 
Giant 
Still addictive to them
Down side
Bottomless pit when theyre babies(you'll be surprise how much they eat
Larger size tank
Upside
Grow very fast( 1 1/2-2 month theyre the same size as there smaller cousin)
Very easy to switch off food(fry not picky eater)


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ii wondered the same thing, but she has longfinned brothers and siisters(so her breeder says),, so we will see, if there are no long finned fry then i will have my answer, i do nor know how to tell between long and short finned females, any ideas?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Anal fin
Hmpk n Pk have short fin to start to end
Hm have a longer one to start and end
After a few year of breeding
My guess is kind of correct
Without knowing the background
Yeah if you breed those two and get some short tail male
She a cross from a hmpkxhm
Hm giant is really expensive


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I got her when she was about 5 months old, she wasnt overly large then, but siince then (3 months) She has grown like a weed, i wouldnt mind either way i still love her. I would say she was 2.5 inches when i got her and she may be biigger then 3 inches now


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will keep on trying to breed that pair
Gaint tend not to live as long as there smaller version
Thats good size for a female
Anything bigger then 3" is breeding quality for size
I know how fast they grown
My last Gaint batch hit 3" in 3 month


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Do you know what sizes i should get based on the parents?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Size of your female or a little bigger
Seem like the female tend to give the size of the fish


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

What would that be considered? Giants? Half giants, or something else?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Size of the offspring
If they can manage to produce all 3" plus babies
Then it's a Gaint 
Anything smaller then 3" to 2.5 half
Then smaller then that it's regular
Only the short tail
Long fin
Not really sure
The biggest I've seen is 5"


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I have a 150 gallon aquarium I will be dividing into 3 sections (probably with acrylic), for 3 seperate batches of fry, so they have plenty of room to grow, and less water changes, plus a seperate 30 gallon. In the process of collecting enough heaters and accessories for each section. 

Update:
Daddy is actually doing very well with the nest this time, moving them around, and cleaning them, does not look to be eating them, and I think I was wrong on the amount, there looks to be more, maybe 150-200, he had some on the side of the cup I didnt see originally, but then he moved them all together.

Daddy is very aggressive with his woman though, this is their 3rd time, and she is looking pretty rough, I will probably not spawn her for quite a while because of the beating she has been given the past two months. She is missing quite a few scales, and her fins are pretty split. I couldnt imagine spawning him with one of my regular sized girls, he would probably kill them within a couple of hits. There was quite a few times I started the spawn, then decided to put her back into the hurricane because he was too rough, well too rough for me to watch, but typically that extra day helped him calm down and they started spawning within an hour.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is two more pics of Gwen so you can see what you think

HM or HMPK?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Tail base more of a half-moon 
Slender
But the anal fin to me still is a hmpk


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help! So if your correct and she is a cross from a HM/HMPK and he is a HMPK, what would my fry be? 
All HMPK? or any weird variations?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Some Pk, hmpk,( delta super, delta & hm)but there fin will be between a long n short fin


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Welp went to check on daddy and eggs, he had ate all but maybe 25, I removed him, in hopes they will hatch on there own, here is hoping, even though it probably wont happen  Im bumbed, he was doing so well until now


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she looks HMPK, her anal fin is small and straight, unlike HMs there anals curve, and the finnage is a bit larger (IMO)

sorry to hear that, you could try again if they don't hatch
i heard of an experiment with the female taking care of the eggs, i read that they survived, and she took care of them but they where a bit weaker :I


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ok there are more like 50 eggs, I might next time let her watch over them, because she has been a good helper during the spawn, we will see how this goes,  I really want fry from these two!!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Trust me you want a small spawn of giant
If you get a hundred 
You'll be expecting to spend $50+ month just to feed them


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I dont know if they are going to hatch or not, honestly, its been about 30 hours since they spawned


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Just give it another night
If nothing happen
Then trash it
Will test your male with a different female 
To see if the egg will hatch


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

The first time they spawned there was a couple of fry that did hatch, but they fell to the bottom and died right away  the eggs currently look translucent with a white spot on the inside, I dont know if that is good or not, I thought my other spawn the eggs looked soft yellow right before they hatched.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is the site, it shows you multiple ways to spawn, and how to care for one, and more stuff too:
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=855
and here is stuff about fry  :
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=856&p=1&recs=10
and here is how to take care of eggs with out the male:
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3990
^ we call it "artificial hatching"


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bl1507: HMPK and HM females can look exactly the same. You can't generalize all of them. HMPKs are actually worse than HMs having a sloping anal fin. A well bred symmetrical HM female will look just like that female with longer fins.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, sorry :\


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Hmm well I cant artificially hatch them now, im sure whatever damage could be done has been done by now, they have been separated from daddy for most of today.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Trust me you want a small spawn of giant
> If you get a hundred
> You'll be expecting to spend $50+ month just to feed them


Agreed! that's why I only breed them once a year, They will eat, eat & eat like a fat kid loves cake


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I dont think any of them are going to hatch


----------

